# St Pats Kitten



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here is Fudge, the most sensible thing I have ever brought home from the pub.










My other cat, Kickstart, there cannot be an uglier more vicious cat anywhere.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Awwww bless







. All three of 'em







:cry2: ( you've set me off now ).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well cute







wait till Mac get on later


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

MarkF said:


> My other cat, Kickstart, there cannot be an uglier more vicious cat anywhere.


This is Jack, he likes stalking foxes. Since I've had him the local cats are rarely seen in the garden.










Vicious? He bit me and I felt his teeth grate against the bone in my finger.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats not a cat Joolz it looks more like a man eater


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Here is Fudge, the most sensible thing I have ever brought home from the pub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not ugly, just battle scared


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What happened to John when the CPL finally cought up with him


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

this is sophie, she came from the RSPCA, she was seven years old when we got her, she was huge and very nasty, she'd snarl at you if you just looked at her, she must be nearly twenty now and the most affectionate cat you could hope for


















we also have another cat called huckle that the neighbours didn't really want to take with them when they moved house, so we took her in, i don't seem to have a pic in photobucket tho'

john.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Any cat is too much cat


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Any cat is too much cat


Luckily the CPL were able to re-use the same method on Griff...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> Any cat is too much cat


John and Griff agree on something. I have often suspected that they are two sides of the same coin 







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Any cat is too much cat
> ...


----------

